# Future Indiana Competition



## Skeansopolis (Apr 15, 2017)

I am wanting to organize a competition in Warsaw IN hopefully sometime next year at the latest. I am posting this here to see how many people would go or would be interested in going. I am not sure what events I will have yet beside 2x2 and 3x3 so please vote for the events you would like to have on this thread and I will try to put them into a schedule for the comp..


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 16, 2017)

I might be able to make it but it's on the far side. I'd like to see 4x4, 5x5, and/or 6x6, as well as OH.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I might be able to make it but it's on the far side. I'd like to see 4x4, 5x5, and/or 6x6, as well as OH.


Thanks for the feedback! I think I will be able to hook you up.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't go bit I think u should hold 9 rounds of kilo


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 16, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I can't go bit I think u should hold 9 rounds of kilo


That has to be the stu- BEST IDEA I HAVE EVER HEARD


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 16, 2017)

I would go, it's pretty close to me.
OH, Megaminx, Feet (okay I know this is unpopular but it's really fun), MBLD and/or BLD, but preferably MBLD. FMC and 5x5 would be nice too.

But I might have a track/xc meet whenever it is, since they're like every single weekend.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 17, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I would go, it's pretty close to me.
> OH, Megaminx, Feet (okay I know this is unpopular but it's really fun), MBLD and/or BLD, but preferably MBLD. FMC and 5x5 would be nice too.
> 
> But I might have a track/xc meet whenever it is, since they're like every single weekend.


Okay thanks for the feedback. As for when it will be I would like to have it either in the spring or summer because I knew that a majority of cubers are students and or athletes so I was planning I trying to have it sometime where there would be the most people. I am also a student and have marching band in the summer so I would also have to plan around that but I dont have a definite date as to when it will be I just know that I would like to do one next year at the latest


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 17, 2017)

Warsaw competition sounds fun! I haven't been able to go to too many comps since they've been fairly far away, so I'd definitely go to yours if I knew about it ahead of time.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 17, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Warsaw competition sounds fun! I haven't been able to go to too many comps since they've been fairly far away, so I'd definitely go to yours if I knew about it ahead of time.


Yeah same here I had to go out to Ohio not to long ago to get some official times in. And i will definitely post on the forums the date and I will also try to collaborate with other people that would go to see what date would be good like making sure that their arent any sports games planned or track or something else that would prevent people who would like to go from being able to go.


----------



## Niko Lopez (Jun 15, 2017)

Skeansopolis said:


> I am wanting to organize a competition in Warsaw IN hopefully sometime next year at the latest. I am posting this here to see how many people would go or would be interested in going. I am not sure what events I will have yet beside 2x2 and 3x3 so please vote for the events you would like to have on this thread and I will try to put them into a schedule for the comp..


This is great! I live close to Warsaw, I think you should add pyraminx and skewb, they tend to be fast events and people love watching and competing in those events. You should also do an FMC Not many people do those and sense there aren't a lot of comps in Indiana, it can be hard to ever compete in an FMC


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

I would definitely try to go if there is Pyraminx, and I may consider going if there is not. (I really like Pyraminx.)


----------



## Skeansopolis (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah I wi


Niko Lopez said:


> This is great! I live close to Warsaw, I think you should add pyraminx and skewb, they tend to be fast events and people love watching and competing in those events. You should also do an FMC Not many people do those and sense there aren't a lot of comps in Indiana, it can be hard to ever compete in an FMC


ll definitely add pyraminx and skewb as well aFMC


----------

